# Optimum No Rinse



## dmatre (Sep 3, 2011)

skasol said:


> Thank you. I bought the Adams white weave microfiber towel. I use the optimum shampoo. Use a microfiber mitt, two bucket method. I believe my issue was me wiping the car and not patting or blotting when drying. I need to learn to not wipe the car. John recommended a blower and I don't mind paying for one if it would save me the light scratches. Just want to learn to care for my car soon so I don't continue to make these mistakes. I also used the ONRWW and I was wiping with a weave microfiber towel in between washes.


No problem with your products - everything you've got is quality stuff.

I believe that the issue likely is dragging/wiping when drying. Using a drying aid as a lubricant may also help (it's easy, it does help protect from marring, it adds a bit of protection, and it improves the appearance).

Have you polished the original swirls out before testing again? If not, it may be that you're now doing it well, but you're seeing the existing issues remaining.

It sounds like you're on the right track. Work as gently as possible. If you hit a stubborn spot, look for a better option (bug/tar remover, cleaner/polish, etc) before resorting to elbow grease.

Good luck!


----------



## skasol (Apr 21, 2015)

dmatre said:


> No problem with your products - everything you've got is quality stuff.
> 
> I believe that the issue likely is dragging/wiping when drying. Using a drying aid as a lubricant may also help (it's easy, it does help protect from marring, it adds a bit of protection, and it improves the appearance).
> 
> ...


Thank you. What's a good drying aid? Also I do think my issue was the wiping. I went ahead and washed the car today. Did the two bucket method. Also when it was time to dry I let the microfiber weight of the towel do the drying. I was just laying and picking it up. I also blotted and patted instead of wiping. Took longer and I used two microfiber weave towels instead of one. I also clay the car with Adams detailing spray and the car looks much better. I didn't polish the car yet. I have all the right stuff to polish. I have cutting pads and finishing pads for my porter cable and I will do that when I do see more light scratches. I do believe my issue was the wiping as I was impatient and just wiped. Instead of blotting and patting. I am
Curious as to what would be the drying aid I could use. Also I used the adam's detailing spray for lubrication for the clay. What else can I use that spray for? Thank you for your help.


----------



## dmatre (Sep 3, 2011)

You could use your detailing spray when drying - if you are likely to wipe during drying. Just spray on the wet car, then dry as normal. If you're religious about blotting, then no need for a lubricant.


----------



## skasol (Apr 21, 2015)

dmatre said:


> You could use your detailing spray when drying - if you are likely to wipe during drying. Just spray on the wet car, then dry as normal. If you're religious about blotting, then no need for a lubricant.


Use the Adams spray when the car is wet to then dry it? What are other uses for the detailing spray? I see I could use it to clay and now to aid me drying. Anything else? Also I have a question about the clay. Is the clay portion that I used all done now or can I use it again?


----------



## dmatre (Sep 3, 2011)

skasol said:


> Use the Adams spray when the car is wet to then dry it? What are other uses for the detailing spray? I see I could use it to clay and now to aid me drying. Anything else? Also I have a question about the clay. Is the clay portion that I used all done now or can I use it again?


I have different "levels" of clay. The BMW or the Wife's Benz gets fresh clay every time. I then save this 'lightly used" clay, and will reuse it for our silver Volvo or silver Murano (won't show swirls, both are old and stay outside always). I'll also use the older clay for friends cars (they're not to discriminating, so a bit of a swirl here/there is still far better than their 'normal'.

Finally, the dirty clay is used only for glass or wheels. After wheels, it gets tossed.

As for the detailing spray, check out a forum like Autopia.org. There are 100's of uses for almost every product. I've found ONR works great to clean my stainless grill & appliances. The possibilities are endless. CAUTION: detailing can become an addiction- ask me how I know.


----------



## skasol (Apr 21, 2015)

dmatre said:


> I have different "levels" of clay. The BMW or the Wife's Benz gets fresh clay every time. I then save this 'lightly used" clay, and will reuse it for our silver Volvo or silver Murano (won't show swirls, both are old and stay outside always). I'll also use the older clay for friends cars (they're not to discriminating, so a bit of a swirl here/there is still far better than their 'normal'.
> 
> Finally, the dirty clay is used only for glass or wheels. After wheels, it gets tossed.
> 
> As for the detailing spray, check out a forum like Autopia.org. There are 100's of uses for almost every product. I've found ONR works great to clean my stainless grill & appliances. The possibilities are endless. CAUTION: detailing can become an addiction- ask me how I know.


That's good to hear. Sounds like on my M4 I will only use new clay or nanoskin. I will do the same for my wife's car. Why do our wives have Benz. Mine does too an Ml350 for the kids. I will keep the used clay for my lexus ISF. That's good to hear about the ONR works great for appliances. I don't mind it becoming an addiction.


----------

